# Grass dog !



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Welcome to the Poodle Club! Isn't it WONDERFUL that our poodles don't shed? Haha! 

You think "hay" is fun you should try Oak tree pollen "worms". For a couple of weeks Hazel was tinted yellow-green with oak pollen and for about the next 3 weeks every outside trip results in more bits of the oak tree in my house! The "worms" turn brown and brittle and disintegrate into a billion tiny bits when you try to touch them. So part stays locked in her fur and part falls all over the floor. 

We have given up trying to fight the battle daily and are just doing heavy weekend cleaning. Once the evil things finish breaking down in the yard we'll go back to more frequent sweeping. 

So, I feel your pain!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Ha! Ha! Ha! I had a good laugh ! I guess I'll just have to tough it up !

Although I have a feeling a summer groom is coming soon...


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Here it's sand. Hans makes up for the non shedding by bringing in all the sand. I'm just glad we don't have carpet. My only suggestions would be a really short haircut or a HV dryer. I finally got a dryer, and I can definitely blow the sand out if I'm so inclined (sometimes I just give up and do a lot of sweeping). Not sure how Merlin would feel about the dryer, though. Is he used to one?


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

We might as well live in a barn. We've got grass clippings and dead leaves all over the floor all the time, to say nothing of big nose prints on the sliding glass doors to the deck.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Still laughing from these new comments, LOL !

I never knew having a poodle would bring the cleaning freak in me out...

@Firestorm, Merlin is ok with the dryer, brushing and all parts of grooming (thank god). Dryer is a good idea.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Proof of Hazel's oak "worm" collection! I forgot I had this picture from a week or so ago!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

JudyD said:


> We might as well live in a barn. We've got grass clippings and dead leaves all over the floor all the time, to say nothing of big nose prints on the sliding glass doors to the deck.



Poodle *nose art* is famous. One day it might be worth millions?
Eric


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sounds like Merlin knows just how to get rid of the grass!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Someone on the forum called Poodles, yard Swiffers. So true! I can relate to all of the oak tree droppings!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

itzmeigh said:


> Proof of Hazel's oak "worm" collection! I forgot I had this picture from a week or so ago!


Lovely, it must be nice to step in it with barefoot...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yard Swiffers for sure. We get the oak flower debris too, plus grass and just plain "dirt" to boot. This is why we have no carpets.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Dechi said:


> itzmeigh said:
> 
> 
> > Proof of Hazel's oak "worm" collection! I forgot I had this picture from a week or so ago!
> ...


It is. It's even more lovely to sit in it on the couch. The "worm" is made up of like a stem and a bajilion little grains. It starts out green but then turns brown. When it turns brown it becomes very brittle and the grains fall off the stem. 

So right now just about every surface has a few gains on them. When the grains come in contact with your skin it feels like you're sitting in a pile of pebbles. 

I think we are about out of the pollen season now. We had a nice big rain the other day and it helped break up the carpet of them in the back yard. I just looked now and for the first time in several weeks there aren't any stuck in her legs. I'll see if I can get any close up pictures of evil things.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh, my yes, the velcro hair. Everything sticks to it. 

A friend suggested I get out of my funk and join him on the river banks with Iris the other day. We are about 30 minutes from one of the most georgeous rivers in Colorado. 

We strolled and explored while Gil did his fishing. Iris just sort of fell over at one point in our stroll....wish I had taken pictures. Her VERY poofy hair was completely covered with and woven into by 5 inch long pine needles along with assorted other leaves, twigs and sand. I spent a while sitting on a rock by the river picking long pine needles and rubbish out of her hair.

It was a perfectly lovely day and we did enjoy exploring and the smells of the fresh mountain air and the river. It did revive Iris' spirits and mine as well.....in spite of the pine needles.

VQ


----------

